# Police Officer Natalie Corona



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Natalie Corona*

Davis Police Department, California

End of Watch Thursday, January 10, 2019

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
LODD Mapping FAQs
*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Darren Pytel
Davis Police Department
2600 5th Street
Davis, CA 95616

Phone: (530) 747-5405

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

